# Ce marchand est très accommodant.



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Ce marchand est très accommodant.* ?= Questo negoziante (o bottegaio) é molto accomodante (o  compiacente, servizievole)

*Cet hôtel peut accommoder quatre-vingt-dix personnes.* ?=  Questo albergo/hotel puo ospitare, alloggiare novanta persone.


----------



## itka

> *Cet hôtel peut accommoder quatre-vingt-dix personnes.* ?=  Questo albergo/hotel puo ospitare, alloggiare novanta persone.


_*accomoder*_ ne se dit pas en ce sens en français. On dirait plutôt : _"cet hôtel __peut* accueillir* / __peut* recevoir*, peut* loger*,  quatre-vingt-dix personnes"._

_*accomoder*_ est employé en cuisine : _"Comment accomodez-vous le foie de veau ?"_ (= comment le préparez-vous)


----------



## alenaro

BenVitale said:


> *Ce marchand est très accommodant.* ?= Questo negoziante (o bottegaio) é molto accomodante o  compiacente/servizievole
> 
> *Cet hôtel peut accommoder quatre-vingt-dix personnes.* ?=  Questo albergo/hotel può ospitare/alloggiare novanta persone.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Je pense qu'on puisse dire, "Oh, cet hôtel est très acceuillant et accomodant !"


----------



## itka

BenVitale said:


> Je pense qu'on puisse peut / pourrait dire, "Oh, cet hôtel est très accueuillant et accomodant !"


Non. Un hôtel ne peut pas être "accomodant".
Il peut être *accueillant*, oui, mais je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire par "accomodant".


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Désolé, j'ai fais une erreur avec l'emploi du subjonctif... d' habitude je fais attention à ces choses-là .

Retournons à nos moutons....

Dans le sens, "questo albergo può ospitare/alloggiare/contenere novanta persone"

Il est plus naturel de dire en italien, "Questa auto può portare/ trasportare 8 persone." Peut être pourrait-on aussi dire(je n'en suis pas certain) "Questa auto può accomodare novanta persone"??


----------



## alenaro

BenVitale said:


> Désolé, j'ai fais une erreur avec l'emploi du subjonctif... d' habitude je fais attention à ces choses-là .
> 
> Retournons à nos moutons....
> 
> Dans le sens, "questo albergo può ospitare/alloggiare /contenere novanta persone"
> 
> Il est plus naturel de dire en italien, "Questa auto può portare/ trasportare 8 persone." Peut être pourrait-on aussi dire(je n'en suis pas certain) "Questa auto può accomodare novanta trasportare persone"??



Pourtant, je dirais mieux: _E' un'auto a 4/5 posti_.


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> Non. Un hôtel ne peut pas être "accomodant".
> Il peut être *accueillant*, oui, mais je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire par "accomodant".



Salut itka. Je pense comme toi.  

« Accommoder /accommodant » - sont des calque de l'anglais, dans ce sens.
À part les autres verbes suggérés pour le remplacer, il y aurait : « héberger ».

- _L'hôtel est accueillant et le personnel est très accommodant.
- L'hôtel est accueillant et offre de nombreuses commodités. _  (C'est peut-être le sens que BenVitale avait en tête?)


> Commodités : ce qui rend la vie plus facile, plus confortable. Commodités offertes par un hôtel.



Tiré du GDT :
Note(s) :
Accommodant ne se dit que des personnes.


----------

